# Valentines Desserts



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

its that time of year again.. love is in the air... and so is the intoxicating smell of chocolate! what kind of desserts are you guys making at work, or for your sweeties at home?
at my work, im going to be making;
Dark chocolate cheesecake w/raspberry powder 
Raspberry panna cotta with a black berry merlot ganache a sugared flower
dark chocolate lavender truffles, and probably milk chocolate orange truffles. 

im trying to please everyone with this menu, we have about 300 on the books, so im keeping it fairly simple. i will post pictures later in the week.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

We have about 600 all weekend, we're not doing anything special just a nice 7 course tasting menu. I'm doing a "tour of chocolate" using single estate chocolates I got as samples. 
It will include a 
South American Aribica frozen white chocolate, and strawberry soufflee, with strawberry chips- this will be served in a half round mold with strawberries laid across the top and a drizzle of berry balsamic sauce

Quevedo columbian -Peanut butter and banana crisp with marshmallow crunchy- this will be layers of thin peanut butter mousse and banana brown sugar mousse seperated with painted chocolate squares resting on a marshmallow feuilletine base.

milk chocolate crusted brulee- this will be baked in a sheet pan and partially frozen then cut and dipped in chocolate which will set up and make a cup so it is all edible. I will probably top this with a candied flower and a bit of cream. _ I forget the chocolate at the moment.

Waialua chocolate oysters with mascarpone and coffee filling with passion caviar and sugar bubble seaweed.
These will also include the usual suspects like chocolate curls, cups ribbons etc.
Also we are making chocolate truffle give aways.

Thats it for now.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Heart shaped chocolate Pavlovas, filled with tinted whipped cream and raspberries.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

rat, all of that sounds delicious, your menus always impress or intimidate me! .. but im curious what this marshmallow feuilletine base is... i want to eat it! i love the feuilletine!


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh that is so weird Jessiquina......I was reading Rat's post and marshmallow feuilletine base jumped out at me too! 
'Splain, Rat!:lol:


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

I make marshmallow and add the feuilletine to it like making a rice crispy treat. The feuilletine is a fancy way of saying wafer cookie flakes.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

that will be my midmorning snack tomorrow! im so excited


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

now that i finally found some time to upload the pics.. here are my 2 desserts. i didnt get a photo of the truffles i made, but they were delicious!


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

great pics jessiquina! 
How did you make the panna cotta that shape? Special mold I suppose.......


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i just used a soup cup!


----------



## trudyohearn (Mar 15, 2008)

well i wanted to share photos of my valentines day desserts; i made a trio, but drat, i can't figure out how to upload or is it download them...i guess that is why i am a pastry chef and not a computer geek. 

the first ones i made were chocolate mint silk hearts, they had a lava cake texture with a minty finish that was not too overwhelming, the second desserts were raspberry mousse cakes and the third were persian love cakes; cardamon cake with saffron and rose water infused whipped cream. all three complimented each other and i got rave reviews.:chef:


----------

